# Mud Additives



## QDrywall (Oct 30, 2005)

Have any of you tried any of the mud additives/accelerators? I know I use some ivory soap every now and then, in very small amounts, if that. Many of these products claim less shrinkage, etc. Lately I've been using USG Lightweight for touch-ups. I've tried Ruco and Magnum as well, just to see what other companies are making these days. Hope all of you have a good week.

Matthew


----------



## QDrywall (Oct 30, 2005)

Along with that, have any of you used the "magic trowel"? Seems like an interesting idea. I believe it's made by Texmaster. 

Take care, have a good week.

Matthew


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome to the board Matthew. Great to have you here.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Curious, why not just use setting compound instead of drying compound with an additive? Cost?


----------



## boardslinger (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't use any additives, I figure if it's going to shrink I'm going to fix it, I generally do not have shrinkage problems, until summer. So that would be about 9 months out of the year. But Even thoguht it does shrink it really is not that bad, un less I'm filling a large vast of ugly.


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

Using additives, such as dish washing detergent does not kill the shrinkage problem. That is a myth. It helps with the pock marks but not enough to warrant using it, in my opinion. There is a mud additive I've been wanting to try it out. It's called NO POCK. Anyone try this yet? If you want to avoid shrinkage, good luck. lol Even hot mud shrinks.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Detergent is a wetting solution, gets rid of the bubbles, air, in the mud.....
All purpose always shrinks, topping doesn't shrink as much but has less adhesive in it.....


----------

